
How are integrated circuits fabricated? - gedrap
http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/67598/how-are-integrated-circuits-fabricated/
======
CarolineW
Some of those answers really annoy me. They are clearly mocking the person
asking the question, whereas I can easily imagine starting to wonder how
integrated circuits _really_ work, and how they can be manufactured. I can
easily imagine asking "How are integrated circuits fabricated?"

To have a bunch of people laugh and sneer, and point out that it requires $5
Bn manufacturing plants, and nasty chemicals, and levels of purity that make
your eyes water, and that there's no way it could be done by someone in their
basement - that's just tantamount to mocking genuine intellectual curiosity.

It's not funny, and it's not clever. And most of them didn't actually answer
the question. Vile behaviour.

For anyone who's interested, here is the best link provided:

[http://stevenvh.net/electronics/cpu.php](http://stevenvh.net/electronics/cpu.php)

From this answer:
[http://electronics.stackexchange.com/a/80473](http://electronics.stackexchange.com/a/80473)

